# Mac Mini and Netgear WG121 adaptor



## stevejoel (Mar 9, 2006)

Can anyone help please?

I have a Mac Mini without the airport card. I need to connect to a wireless router and want to use a Netgear WG121 USB-WiFi adaptor I have.

Does anyone know if there are drivers for Tiger for this device out there?

Thanks

Steve


----------

